# Scheduled Charging greyed out?



## EvWannabe (Dec 22, 2017)

I've tried to use Model 3 scheduled charging but it's greyed out. I think I read a software update in November some time did this but I had thought there had been another to re-enable it. Or is that incorrect and it's still 'supposed' to be disabled?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

EvWannabe said:


> I've tried to use Model 3 scheduled charging but it's greyed out. I think I read a software update in November some time did this but I had thought there had been another to re-enable it. Or is that incorrect and it's still 'supposed' to be disabled?


I have been following our friend @PTFI on Twitter and he's mentioned this disappeared a few updates ago and hasn't come back. I'm sure it will be back soon enough though!


----------



## Ken Voss (Feb 2, 2017)

That is a huge deal for those of us in California on the EV plan from PG&E where the off-peek rates are 0.12 cents per Kilowatt hour and can be as high as 0.45 during peek hours


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Ken Voss said:


> That is a huge deal for those of us in California on the EV plan from PG&E where the off-peek rates are 0.12 cents per Kilowatt hour and can be as high as 0.45 during peek hours


Yes... And the reason why I get up and plug in at 10pm...

I tried plugging in and stopping the charge, but everytime my wife goes to the kitchen (with her phone) the car wakes up and starts to charge again.

Interim solution is to charge at work, so no real need to charge at home.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948309737015205888


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

AEDennis said:


> Interim solution is to charge at work, so no real need to charge at home.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948309737015205888


Ah, if only most employers actually provided EV charging at no or low cost.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

rxlawdude said:


> Ah, if only most employers actually provided EV charging at no or low cost.


I've had two that have so far... The first one provided me with my own NEMA 14-50 for my parking spot.


----------



## EvWannabe (Dec 22, 2017)

EvWannabe said:


> I've tried to use Model 3 scheduled charging but it's greyed out. I think I read a software update in November some time did this but I had thought there had been another to re-enable it. Or is that incorrect and it's still 'supposed' to be disabled?


Car updated to the new SW update version 2017.50.12 and scheduled charging is now available and no longer greyed out.
Have yet to try it but it's now available!


----------



## Sofiaan Fraval (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up. Confirmed working in firmware version 2017.50.12!


----------



## mbrucem (May 29, 2017)

EvWannabe said:


> Car updated to the new SW update version 2017.50.12 and scheduled charging is now available and no longer greyed out.
> Have yet to try it but it's now available!


Works 100%! I am now on the 3rd software upgrade (but the last one was only fixes not visible to the driver).


----------



## Bill Treloar (Nov 1, 2017)

Where can I find the option to set scheduled charging time on the car screen? In the Tesla mobile app?


----------



## EvWannabe (Dec 22, 2017)

Once you open the charging screen it's in the middle on the bottom of the main screen/window. Turns blue when enabled on the button and you can set the start time. I haven't seen it in the mobile app.


----------



## Bill Treloar (Nov 1, 2017)

Thanks! I'd looked all over the main screens without success ... then noticed the charging icon in the rotating display at the bottom left. All's good. Would be nice to be able to change it from the phone app, but not essential.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Bill Treloar said:


> Where can I find the option to set scheduled charging time on the car screen? In the Tesla mobile app?





EvWannabe said:


> Once you open the charging screen it's in the middle on the bottom of the main screen/window. Turns blue when enabled on the button and you can set the start time. I haven't seen it in the mobile app.


Here are a thousand and seven words:

IMG_20180405_204419 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr





Bill Treloar said:


> Thanks! I'd looked all over the main screens without success ... then noticed the charging icon in the rotating display at the bottom left. All's good. Would be nice to be able to change it from the phone app, but not essential.


This has been requested of Tesla since 2012... But, please keep providing feedback to them. Actually, I'll tweet that photo at Elon...

Ok... Done:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982283050292690944


----------

